# Can you apply for multiple Short-Term visas in one year?



## dasrockster

Salut tout le monde! I'm a Canadian citizen looking to move to France over the course of a few years.

Due to my situation, ideally in the first year I spend 3 months in France - 3 months in Canada - 3 months in France - 3 months in Canada, after which I would apply for a PVT and begin to stay in France long-term. My partner (who is an EU citizen) would be living there throughout the whole year.

From what I understand, I don't need a visa for a <90 day visit as a Canadian, and that this counts within a 180 day period (assuming from the day I arrive in France?).

*Am I able to continuously obtain a short-term* *visa after every 180 day period? If yes, will I keep receiving it automatically as a Canadian, or will I have to formally apply after the first time?*

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## EuroTrash

Am I being dim, but I don't understand the question.
If you split your time 90 France - 90 Canada - 90 France - 90 Canada, why would you ever need a visa at all (unless you want to work in France)? You would remain within the time permitted under the visa waiver.


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK, the "Schengen visa" (i.e. short-term "tourist" visa) works pretty much like the US visa waiver program. (Including, soon, the need to register ahead of your stay in an ESTA-like data base which will be valid for a couple of years at a time. The European system is called ETIAS.)

Like the US VWP, the Schengen visa for those from countries eligible for it consists of a simple stamp in the passport, giving your entry date and then you get a second stamp with your departure date - when you depart the Schengen zone. So technically, not your entry and departure dates from France - unless that's where you fly in and out of. As long as your ETIAS registration is up to date, there is no "applying for" the short stay Schengen visa. (And FYI ETIAS is now due to become mandatory next year - i.e. 2023)


----------



## dasrockster

EuroTrash said:


> Am I being dim, but I don't understand the question.
> If you split your time 90 France - 90 Canada - 90 France - 90 Canada, why would you ever need a visa at all (unless you want to work in France)? You would remain within the time permitted under the visa waiver.


Not being dim! I'm the one with a limited understanding of visas 

That's exactly what I'm asking - as long as I continue to remain within the permitted 90-day time for each 180 day period, am I allowed to repeatedly do so, until I'm ready to stay there long-term?


----------



## dasrockster

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, the "Schengen visa" (i.e. short-term "tourist" visa) works pretty much like the US visa waiver program. (Including, soon, the need to register ahead of your stay in an ESTA-like data base which will be valid for a couple of years at a time. The European system is called ETIAS.)
> 
> Like the US VWP, the Schengen visa for those from countries eligible for it consists of a simple stamp in the passport, giving your entry date and then you get a second stamp with your departure date - when you depart the Schengen zone. So technically, not your entry and departure dates from France - unless that's where you fly in and out of. As long as your ETIAS registration is up to date, there is no "applying for" the short stay Schengen visa. (And FYI ETIAS is now due to become mandatory next year - i.e. 2023)


Thanks so much for the info! I'll make sure I'm up to date with ETIAS.


----------



## EuroTrash

dasrockster said:


> That's exactly what I'm asking - as long as I continue to remain within the permitted 90-day time for each 180 day period, am I allowed to repeatedly do so, until I'm ready to stay there long-term?


Yes, but you will confuse yourself if you think of it as a series of 180 day periods. It isn't.. It's a rolling 180 day period. You never move from one 180 day period to another 180 day period. Simply, the 180 day period you are in today (whenever 'today' is) began 180 days ago. So you never get to the end of it.
Basically, on any day, you count back 180 days, and work out how many of those days you've spent in Schengen. The answer must always be, less than 90.


----------

